

Why School Principals Need More Authority: they have responsibility but no power - girardy
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2012/04/why-principals-should-be-more-like-ceos/255183/

======
girardy
This comment: "Third, every time something goes wrong anywhere, a blizzard of
new rules and procedures descends upon the school's obligations, lest that
mishap recur anywhere else" is a lot like the part of The Other half of
Artists Ship (<http://paulgraham.com/artistsship.html>) where pg says,

"Whenever someone in an organization proposes to add a new check, they should
have to explain not just the benefit but the cost. No matter how bad a job
they did of analyzing it, this meta-check would at least remind everyone there
had to be a cost, and send them looking for it."

